# X Refresh?



## jmeys23 (Jan 17, 2021)

New to Tesla as Im ready to purchase an X. I would like to know if the refresh is coming and if I place an order, will the new refreshed version be delivered in 7-11 weeks? Its kinda amazing you cant get any info from the service center or through Tesla. I cant find one to test drive! I drove the Y and 3 Performance and Im SOLD. I just need a bigger crossover for my fam.
I guess Im getting used to how it works compared to the traditional dealership.
Thanks!


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

All signs are pointing to an imminent refresh on the S and X. The production line was halted for upgrades in December and the last we heard haven't resumed yet, Tesla has also instructed sales people to liquidate existing inventory, combined with delivery times being pushed out and lastly the earnings call is on Jan 27th so that's the ideal time to announce the changes.

You should also know that Tesla sales people are not in the know about goings on at head office, they're kept in the dark and many of them get information at the same time the public does. We believe this helps prevent leaks and killing off demand for existing products. So just wait a bit longer and we'll have the information soon.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

@jmeys23, welcome to the forum. Yeah, Tesla does not do things like the dealerships, which is sometimes good and sometimes frustrating.

I believe that it is 100% sure that there will be some changes to the model X when it resumes production, as Tesla is constantly making incremental changes. However signs continually point to this perhaps being a larger overhaul. If you have any near term NEED date for a new car, I would recommend going ahead and placing an order. You only risk loss of the $100 deposit if you were to cancel the order. If it is a substantial refresh of the design, I would expect there could be a spike in orders and notably longer wait times. Also, if there were a price increase, an order now would lock you into the current pricing. If there was a price decrease (which amazingly Tesla often does even as they make the car better), they would give you the new lower price.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Tesla is a different beast, but trying to find out what is coming is not one of them. Rarely do you find out about vehicle refreshes ahead of time from other manufactures. It is a little easier due to model year refreshes, you might be able to plan and know the timing, typically September time frame of most years for typical model years, but most don't give much of a heads up as people would quit buying and wait on the new models, which typically also come with price increases.

You should only be be a week or two away from a reveal if they have updated and most seem to think they have, but they have existing inventory they would like to move ahead of time, they'll have to offer some price cuts or risk having cars sitting around that are hard to move if they started saying too much about updates, it's a typical company strategy.

On the sad side just know that while the Tesla you buy will be incredible, the communication doesn't change much once you become an owner. It is still well worth it however.


----------



## jmeys23 (Jan 17, 2021)

Bigriver said:


> @jmeys23, welcome to the forum. Yeah, Tesla does not do things like the dealerships, which is sometimes good and sometimes frustrating.
> 
> I believe that it is 100% sure that there will be some changes to the model X when it resumes production, as Tesla is constantly making incremental changes. However signs continually point to this perhaps being a larger overhaul. If you have any near term NEED date for a new car, I would recommend going ahead and placing an order. You only risk loss of the $100 deposit if you were to cancel the order. If it is a substantial refresh of the design, I would expect there could be a spike in orders and notably longer wait times. Also, if there were a price increase, an order now would lock you into the current pricing. If there was a price decrease (which amazingly Tesla often does even as they make the car better), they would give you the new lower price.


Thanks so much for your advice. Will be ordering this week.


----------



## jmeys23 (Jan 17, 2021)

GDN said:


> Tesla is a different beast, but trying to find out what is coming is not one of them. Rarely do you find out about vehicle refreshes ahead of time from other manufactures. It is a little easier due to model year refreshes, you might be able to plan and know the timing, typically September time frame of most years for typical model years, but most don't give much of a heads up as people would quit buying and wait on the new models, which typically also come with price increases.
> 
> You should only be be a week or two away from a reveal if they have updated and most seem to think they have, but they have existing inventory they would like to move ahead of time, they'll have to offer some price cuts or risk having cars sitting around that are hard to move if they started saying too much about updates, it's a typical company strategy.
> 
> On the sad side not, just know that while the Tesla you buy will be incredible, the communication doesn't change much once you become an owner. It is still well worth it however.


Thank you for the intel! Appreciate it.


----------



## jmeys23 (Jan 17, 2021)

TrevP said:


> All signs are pointing to an imminent refresh on the S and X. The production line was halted for upgrades in December and the last we heard haven't resumed yet, Tesla has also instructed sales people to liquidate existing inventory, combined with delivery times being pushed out and lastly the earnings call is on Jan 27th so that's the ideal time to announce the changes.
> 
> You should also know that Tesla sales people are not in the know about goings on at head office, they're kept in the dark and many of them get information at the same time the public does. We believe this helps prevent leaks and killing off demand for existing products. So just wait a bit longer and we'll have the information soon.


Great information and will definitely keep in this forum. Appreciate it.


----------

